# Solved: Burn MPG to DVD



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I want to burn an non-copy-protected MPG file to DVD. 

It seems like this should be a simple task, but after days of web searches, I'm either missing something simple, or it's not possible. Nearly all search hits point to posts on forums either from many years ago or with links to illegal copy protection cracking software.

I have Nero 7 Ultimate. I'd consider purchasing Nero 9 if I could confirm it contained this functionality. I downloaded and install the trial version of Nero 9, and it appears that the Nero Vision component may require a separate purchase.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You need some DVD authoring software. I've never used it but a good free one is DVD Flick.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Do you have Windows Movie Maker?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I have Windows Movie Maker, but when I imported the MPG file, it created dozens of "scenes". It's just one video file.

I'm not keen on DVD Flick. There's no contact information for the developer, and it appears that MPEG-2 burning requires some type of paid license. I've not seen any legitimate freeware for this process. 

Can anyone answer if Nero 9 would support this?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

DoubleHelix said:


> I have Windows Movie Maker, but when I imported the MPG file, it created dozens of "scenes". It's just one video file.


Did you try to save it .. It should save as one video file.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

if you have a mpg file and you want to burn it to a dvd disk then burn as data
if you want to convert the mpg to a dvd format then you need an author tool 
dvdflick free version does this for you.
or use nero startsmart (make your own dvd video) both authors will shrink the video to fit dvd video disk


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

DoubleHelix said:


> I have Windows Movie Maker, but when I imported the MPG file, it created dozens of "scenes". It's just one video file.


I've seen this before. It's likely that your "MPG" file is actually a VOB, which is actually a MPEG-2. In order to play a VOB file with windows media player, you can rename it with the .MPG extention and then it will play in WMP.

You can try renaming it to .VOB and use nero to burn it to DVD but I think you'll still have the same problem. Nero will probably dissect it into many titles. (not scenes)

The only time I've had a problem with this happening is when the file was "ripped" from a copy protected DVD. There is a copy protection scheme out there that will still allow you to make a playable .VOB which can then be renamed .MPG and it will play fine. But when you try to use any program to burn a DVD from it, you get the many parts, and audio is out of sync.

I think perhaps your file is ripped from one of these copy-protected DVD's. In that case, you're out of luck.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

johnebadbak said:


> if you have a mpg file and you want to burn it to a dvd disk then burn as data
> if you want to convert the mpg to a dvd format then you need an author tool
> dvdflick free version does this for you.
> or use nero startsmart (make your own dvd video) both authors will shrink the video to fit dvd video disk


I want to burn it as a video DVD, not as data. Obviously I need a DVD authoring utility. That's why I posted here. I'm not going to download a freeware application that has no developer contact information that simply turned up in a Google search.

Nero "Smart Start" is just a simple interface to Nero's features. As I already posted, I tried that, and it appears Nero requires an additional component which costs more money on top of the software's cost. If you've actually used Nero for burning DVDs, then tell me what version you used.



IMiteBable2help said:


> I've seen this before. It's likely that your "MPG" file is actually a VOB, which is actually a MPEG-2. In order to play a VOB file with windows media player, you can rename it with the .MPG extention and then it will play in WMP.
> 
> You can try renaming it to .VOB and use nero to burn it to DVD but I think you'll still have the same problem. Nero will probably dissect it into many titles. (not scenes)
> 
> ...


The file is not ripped illegally from a DVD. I've been a member here a long time in good standing, and I would not ask for assistance with illegal activities.

I can't imagine how renaming the file to a completely different format magically gets around an MPEG-2 licensing requirement. If you have actual experience with this operation, then reply with that information.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, I have actually used www.dvdflick.net to successfully author cakes and cakes (well, at least one) of DVDs. There is no special additional requirement or restriction for encoding which you need to be concerned about. Decoder plugins for some software can, and often are sold seperately though.

I bet you could find it at www.download.com if you might be more apt to trust it from that site. Its one of my favorite freeware applications, second only to VLC I suppose, but I'll only suggest it can be trusted, not knowing for sure what malicious or possible illegitemate code may be lurking within.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

nero 7.5 i use and there is no extra payment for any thing. and it works just great


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

DoubleHelix said:


> I want to burn it as a video DVD, not as data. Obviously I need a DVD authoring utility. That's why I posted here. I'm not going to download a freeware application that has no developer contact information that simply turned up in a Google search.
> 
> Nero "Smart Start" is just a simple interface to Nero's features. As I already posted, I tried that, and it appears Nero requires an additional component which costs more money on top of the software's cost. If you've actually used Nero for burning DVDs, then tell me what version you used.
> 
> ...


As I mentioned already, I use Nero 7 ultra to burn DVD's from just about any video source. You must have one of those bare-bones crappy versions of Nero.

I didn't mean to imply that your source was illegally copied. I merely wanted to say that I've only seen the problem you are having when the file was ripped from a copy-protected DVD. Sorry if it sounded like an accusation. I didn't mean it that way.

If you have any .VOB files on your HDD try playing them with Windows Media Player. It won't work. Rename the file giving it a .MPG extention and then it will work. Don't ask. I just know that it works. It works with WMP 10 and 11. You need to have Windows show the extentions for those file types in order to change the extention from .VOB to MPG. If you need help with doing that, please ask. I suppose I should mention that WMP on my PC also plays DVD's just fine, so obviously MPEG-2 decoding is not an issue. I also have licensed Cyberlink PowerDVD installed, so I don't know if maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I've been using Nero (Current Version is 7.0) for a long time, and what you need is Nero Vision ( Current Version is 4.0).
The OEM version that comes with DVD/CD players doesn't have this component, so you'll need to upgrade of that's the case.
This is excellent software that has never failed me.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

I second Nero Vision. I was actually going to suggest it myself. I've been using it since Nero 6. I'm now using Nero 7 Ultra, and still love Vison. If you have Nero 7 ultimate, you should have it as well. 

FYI - The WMM splitting a file into sections is an option that can be turned off. Unfortunately I'm at work so I am unable to provide steps if you are intrested.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Yes, I should have mentioned that it's actually Nero Vision 4 that does the converting of AVI's MPG's, etc, and changes them to .VOB before burning them to a Video-DVD.

It supports tons of file formats as input. You can insert chapters where you want, or have it put them in automatically and you can set the length of the chapters. Also, a feature I think that is nice is the fact that it will automatically properly letterbox widescreen formats where as lots of other DVD burners totally screw this up. Another thing that is nice is that it will calculate and use a bitrate that fits the movie to the disk. So you could actually put more than 2 hours on a DVD-5 with some loss of quality, or you could put less than 2 hours and it will be excellent quality. Either way, the disk gets completely filled, unlike other DVD burners. It's not the fastest, but the quality of the results, and features are excellent. Takes about 40 minutes to convert and burn a 2 hour movie on my Athlon64 X2 6400+. Also supports burning up to 5 hours on a dual-layer DVD-9

I can say that if you decide to buy Nero Vision, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I gave DVD Flick a try on a test VM, and it appears to work. Thanks for the suggestion. I'll give it a shot on my production system soon.


----------



## IMiteBable2help (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback. It's always nice to hear results. Too many people run with suggestions, find it works, then don't bother to come back and let us know. 

In retrospect, it does sound like Windows Movie Maker was just putting chapters in the video. Seems to me that this could be turned off. I think I misunderstood and thought it was trying to break the file up into multiple TITLES rather than scenes or chapters. Glad to hear things worked out.


----------

